
50 years after Apollo, conspiracy theorists are still howling at the ‘moon hoax’ - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/50-years-after-apollo-conspiracy-theorists-are-still-howling-at-the-moon-hoax/2019/05/23/ca5b4a3a-700e-11e9-9f06-5fc2ee80027a_story.html
======
hegfither
It's a hoax. The moon doesn't exist.

~~~
Isamu
I'm thinking it must be the "conspiracy theorists" that don't exist. Must be a
false flag - I mean, after all, there's NO WAY a real person would believe
these conspiracies. The government is trying to get us believe in the dogged
stupidity of the common man. Wake up sheeple!

